# Low coast brake Solenoid???



## indymaxima (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a 2005 4.0 2wd Pathfinder having trans issues. I have a code of P1774 Low coast brake solenoid. 
Question is I see few different options for replacements - where and/or how do I find what "ohm" is needed?
Also - where can I get a replacement at? RockAuto is out of stock and has been for awhile now.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ultane (Dec 20, 2018)

I’m now expert, but there are some things that I’m scared to skimp on. Things involving brakes fall into this category. I’ve been burned a few times.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually, the only time the solenoids go bad is when they get contaminated with "sludge" due to the engine coolant/ATF cross-contamination that occurs because of the "infamous" radiator integral trans cooler failure. When AT solenoid codes trigger that are not due to the cross-contamination issue, many time it's not the solenoid but the pin track for the circuit that cracks and breaks. The YouTube vid I linked below gives a lot of good information regarding the RE5R05A valve body. At around 15:00, it will show a picture of a broken pin track and discuss it. These pin tracks can be repaired with some competent soldering:






BTW, I believe your Pathfinder has the 20-40 Ohm (a.k.a. "High Ohm") Low coast solenoid. The "Low Ohm" solenoid was used in Infinitis, only, if I'm not mistaken. Cobra Transmissions should have that part, if you need it:

https://cobratransmission.com/solenoid-nissan-re5r05a-epc-1107013-1


----------

